# Raccoon traps



## Shelly (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anybody had luck using raccoon traps? What bait did you use?


----------



## chadk (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been setting out raccoon traps this winter - but not much luck so far. Caught on cat and one opossom. I was protecting my chickens who have been wiped out each winter by raccoons. 

But I also have a big dog, goats, and geese added to the mix this year who seem to be pretty good deterants so far. I have only lost one chicken this winter. In the past, I have been completely wiped out, despite having them locked up 95% of the time. Those few times I did not lock them up at night, or just got home too late to close the gate were all it took. But this winter, I have not closed their gate once, so my deterants seem to have paid off.

For bait, you can dry cat food or dog food. The canned stuff is probably better. Fish and fresh fruit would be options.


----------



## elegans (Mar 29, 2010)

The very best bait for raccoons that I know of is canned Sardines in oil! Works every time. If you catch a cat leave them in the trap long enough that they will not go back in it. Raccoons are the same way just so you know. In Florida once you trap a raccoon you must kill it. This is mostly rabies related, but they will also fight with the new ones if you transport them, even a great distance. I kill raccoons and relocate possums every time I catch them. I would shudder to tell you how many tortoises have died because of raccoons, just the ones that I know of is staggering.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 29, 2010)

I had thought about the sardines, which is great because I eat sardines all the time (I know, yuck) I live a couple miles from Griffith Park, so I can relocate them there.


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 29, 2010)

The coons around my mothers house love the neighbors avocado tree. 


Expensive bait, I know. I would go with the sardines as well-the smell will entice them!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this picture of the raccoon that used to climb onto my second story deck last summer...can't wait to see her again this year 






My chihuahua was not a fan.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 29, 2010)

A few years ago, a raccoon raided The Bunker and several turtles were brutally killed. I have been using the Driveway Patrol to warn me that something is in the yard and it is very effective, however, it does nothing to scare off the raccoon. They are reluctant to go into Havahart traps. I considered buying a dog, but then I thought I had once heard of a barking dog alarm and I searched the Internet until I found REX PLUS. I ordered it and it arrived quickly and when the raccoon returned for his nightly visit he was greeted by the vicious sounding barking dog, and I have not seen him since.

http://www.guarddog.net/


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 30, 2010)

Shelly said:


> I had thought about the sardines, which is great because I eat sardines all the time (I know, yuck) I live a couple miles from Griffith Park, so I can relocate them there.



I got the trap, but never used it. Unlike Douglas, I couldn't kill it myself , but think relocating a problem (the coon in this case) some where else is wrong. Your putting stress on the existing animal population to where you relocate, could be causing the coon to die a much slower, harsher death, and are perhaps just giving your problem to another person.

I often wonder about all the folks who say they are going to take them to the country or woods to live once, they catch them in the city. To me, if they were born and raised in the city, that's where they know how to survive. Life in the woods or country is not filled with the same dangers or food sources for them. I always tease, that I am going to catch the ones we have in the country killing chickens and such and let them go in the city, so they can live an easier life.


----------



## chadk (Mar 30, 2010)

I used to to think raccoons were cute. Now I just see them as big nasty rats that are a pest and real threat to my animals. Now in the right context (camping or something), I would not mind spotting one. But around the house or in the city they are just disease spreading pests who get in your trash and kill your chickens. I have no problem dispatching one if needed. Same or any rat or mouse I find. Relocating could just spread disease among other concerns listed above.

http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthservices/health/communicable/diseases/raccoons.aspx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 30, 2010)

How do you kill them? I am guessing by gun?

I trapped two raccoons a while ago as a pack of them were breaking the wood on our deck in their quest to dig under it to build a den. They are like little bears, fat and strong and with very sharp claws and teeth. Not cute up close at all.

My neighbor helped me transport them to an open space conservancy where we tipped the panel open and watched them waddle off into the scrub oak.

Frankly, I would have asked my neighbor or son to kill them if I'd had the "choice". I am too squeamish to do it myself, but if they'd harmed one of my pets I think I could have done it.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture of the raccoon that used to climb onto my second story deck last summer...can't wait to see her again this year



Looks like she's a mama.


----------



## chadk (Mar 30, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> How do you kill them? I am guessing by gun?
> 
> I trapped two raccoons a while ago as a pack of them were breaking the wood on our deck in their quest to dig under it to build a den. They are like little bears, fat and strong and with very sharp claws and teeth. Not cute up close at all.
> 
> ...



As humanely and legally as possible...


----------



## jackrat (Mar 30, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> How do you kill them? I am guessing by gun?
> 
> I trapped two raccoons a while ago as a pack of them were breaking the wood on our deck in their quest to dig under it to build a den. They are like little bears, fat and strong and with very sharp claws and teeth. Not cute up close at all.
> 
> ...


I try to make it look like a suicide.


----------



## elegans (Mar 30, 2010)

I use CO2 the same way that I kill all of my rats and mice. Humane, cheap and fast.


----------



## chadk (Mar 30, 2010)

jackrat said:


> I try to make it look like a suicide.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 1, 2010)

For bait you could try oranges. My grandmother has citrus trees and if they don't get all the fruit off there is a large raccoon that comes and eats all the left over fruit. First time my grandma saw it she thought it was a baby bear it was so big lol.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2010)

A neighbor of mine used peanut butter and it worked pretty well, he caught them all.


----------



## moswen (Apr 4, 2010)

i've seen on animal planet's animal cops houston shows, a lady was feeding raccoons with dry cat food and she attracted like 30 of them in a week or something and had to call the animal cops houston to get rid of them because they were destroying her property... but also the guy said on that show, when you get rid of one, it's like putting a big "vacant" sign on your front door for more to move in. he said the best way to get rid of them was to not keep your area "vacant": i.e. the best deterrant would be a dog or that dog barking machiene, to make your area look less vacant and more occupied... so that you're not constantly rehoming new raccoons every week... but i've never had a raccoon problem so i'm not sure, that's just what i've heard!


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2010)

Some places, its illegal to trap and release.. if you ahve a problem coon you are releasing your problem on someone else, and once trapped you may never trap it again. 
They have territories and they also carry lots of parasites.. so by releasing one from elsewhere you are introducing new parasites.. possibly. 
I hate killing, but sometimes its the only way.. :-(
however.. education... is a great thing as well. people need to NOT FEED the wildlife..this includes not leaving your pet food out at night and feeding the birds.. but Im guilty of that one.. and of course it could go to the debate section.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 4, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > I had thought about the sardines, which is great because I eat sardines all the time (I know, yuck) I live a couple miles from Griffith Park, so I can relocate them there.
> ...



In the state of CA it is illegal to relocate a trapped wild animal. A homeowner can do their own trapping but has to contact animal control or a licensed trapper to remove them. You also have to have food and water in the havahart and it must be placed in a shaded area. The best bait is sardines or fishy smelling wet cat food.

Dawna


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

galvinkaos said:


> In the state of CA it is illegal to relocate a trapped wild animal. A homeowner can do their own trapping but has to contact animal control or a licensed trapper to remove them. You also have to have food and water in the havahart and it must be placed in a shaded area. The best bait is sardines or fishy smelling wet cat food.
> 
> Dawna



The same requirements apply here in Colorado. After calling several government entities and animal removal services, I broke the law by not spending $150 to have the raccoon relocated by the proper authorities. In my opinion, it's a clear case of excessive bureaucracy and complicated law for a relatively simple issue. I don't think I should have to just sit back and allow these critters to dig up my deck and build themselves a den, complete with the musky smell of their pee and poop, just under my sun porch.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay, guys. 
We found one in our backyard this evening...first one in 7 years living here. We live 2 miles from ocean in Southern Cal. I didn't think we had raccoons around here. It was an adult size raccoon on our pepper tree and it was actually cute. My husband is all worked up about killing it but I don't think that's legal and I just want it to relocate. Can't I just have a humane society or someone to come set up a trap and take it away to more inland where they can live peacefully? I am thinking my neighbor's vicious dogs barking would deter it from coming close to my DT's area but I'm not sure where it would go near here...plus, I know raccoons are very smart...
My DT is outside by herself all day in the enclosed but open area w/lots of places to hide. I can't always come home before dark to lock up my DT...what should I do?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 20, 2010)

There is many ways to get rid of raccoons, Get a trappers license and trap them legally,Trap them illegally and either kill or transport Or do the 3 S's like they do bears in Appalachia, Here at the Beach(we have a new sport) the raccoons are painted with multi colored paint balls,we have the most colorful raccoons on the East Coast.-- But the best way to keep them from coming around is don't leave food out for them to get to,and play bluegrass music at night outside.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 20, 2010)

Len said:


> There is many ways to get rid of raccoons, Get a trappers license and trap them legally,Trap them illegally and either kill or transport Or do the 3 S's like they do bears in Appalachia, Here at the Beach(we have a new sport) the raccoons are painted with multi colored paint balls,we have the most colorful raccoons on the East Coast.-- But the best way to keep them from coming around is don't leave food out for them to get to,and play bluegrass music at night outside.



Not sure about the paint balls but I can do bluegrass music at night outside....


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 20, 2010)

I would be very worried about that Raccoon around your DT they can kill a very large tort. You need to find a way to get him safe well before dark. If there's one there could be more.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 21, 2010)

My son/bowhunting buddy and I dispatch several raccoons a year, but only ones that come into our yard, because otherwise they'll kill my daughter's chickens and box turtles, my tortoises, and my wife's guinea pigs and bunnies.

So as not to be wasteful, though, we have several good recipes...this is a favorite w/ all who've tried it:

Roast Raccoon with Stuffing 

~ 5 - 7lb raccoon, dressed, not cut up
~ 1/2 lb sausage meat (Jimmy DEan Hot is my favorite)
~ 3 tbsp butter
~ 1 onion, chopped
~ 1 cup chopped celery
~ 2 tsp salt
~ 1/2 tsp pepper
~ 1/4 cup cream
~ 2 cups corn bread crumbs
~ 2 tsp sage
~ 3 tbsp chopped parsley
~ 1 tsp marjoram
~ 1/2 tsp mace
~ 1/4 cup orange juice
~ 1 cup red wine



In a skillet, saute the onion and celery in the butter.

Add the sausage meat and cook until brown. Drain off the fat.

In a bowl mix the sausage mixture, cream, corn bread crumbs, sage, parsley, marjoram, mace and orange juice together thoroughly.

Salt and pepper the raccoon inside and out.

Stuff the raccoon and close up the belly cavity. Place on a rack in a roasting pan and cook for 45 minutes per pound at 300 degrees.

Turn over when half done.

Baste frequently with the wine and the pan juices when they cook out.

Serve and Enjoy!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 21, 2010)

So I have to ask terry, what does coon taste like? please don't say chicken.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 22, 2010)

Tortiegal, I agree - I've been coming home before dark lately to lock her up before I go out again or if I have evening appointments. Can't risk it.
Terry, are you pulling my leg? I didn't know if anyone ate stuffed raccoons...I'm shocked...it's just a new concept. Some eat bears so I guess it could happen.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 22, 2010)

dmmj said:


> So I have to ask terry, what does coon taste like? please don't say chicken.





Madortoise said:


> Tortiegal, I agree - I've been coming home before dark lately to lock her up before I go out again or if I have evening appointments. Can't risk it.
> Terry, are you pulling my leg? I didn't know if anyone ate stuffed raccoons...I'm shocked...it's just a new concept. Some eat bears so I guess it could happen.



LL...much more like pork, actually, although somewhat leaner. Smoked raccoon is almost indistinguishable from a good ham. 

Raccoon is a longtime staple of Southern Appalation cuisine.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 25, 2010)

[quote='

LL...much more like pork, actually, although somewhat leaner. Smoked raccoon is almost indistinguishable from a good ham. 

Raccoon is a longtime staple of Southern Appalation cuisine. 
[/quote]

You're right. My husband's secret fantasy is to live and look like those Appalation men...I found a cook book in his library that addressed cooking raccoon. I sure hope he doesn't get that idea around here... Haven't seen it back in my yard for a week now. Still cautious.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 25, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> L:DL...much more like pork said:
> 
> 
> > It's yummy...yummy for your tummy! Tell him a head-shot is best...humane, too.
> ...


----------

